# ***OFFICIAL*** Dennis Siver vs. George Sotiropoulos Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Is anybody giving Siver a chance? Soti by submission of course or UD.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Siver is good on the feet and i think Soti's stand up is underestimated.. Soti is good on the ground and i think Siver's ground game is underestimated. Although i do feel if Soti takes him down and gains top control Siver will struggle to get the fight back standing. Soti via late sub or UD.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Soti should take this. He's good enough on the feet to hang in there with Siver and his ground game is top notch.




Siver by KO.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Honestly, I see Soti getting an early takedown, passing the guard and ripping on a kimura for the win!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Soti should take this. He's good enough on the feet to hang in there with Siver and his ground game is top notch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did a complete 180 there with your prediction, haha.

George should win this. It would be good to see his chin tested again. He got knocked out by Speer a long while ago on the ultimate fighter, but he has come a long way since then. He was also dropped by Pellegrino late in their fight by a knee so it would be interesting to see how he would react if Siver manages to catch him with something with a significant amount of time left on the clock. Either way, I'm not going to base my prediction on the possibility of a flash knock out. If George can keep his defense up and sticks to his game plan, this should be a good win for him.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Soti should take this. He's good enough on the feet to hang in there with Siver and his ground game is top notch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get what you're saying and I agree. Soti should win but Siver throws strikes to kill you. I'm also going with a Siver KO.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Soti should take this, he has solid boxing skills and once it hits the mat, you know the go.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Its must win for Soti skill-wise and experience-wise. But you cant count out Siver. Will be good scrap with Soti winning by some sub.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Soti has got his one. Hes a future LHW champ for sho'! Hes always improving and his skill set is superior to SIvers on almost every level. Although we know how unpredictable MMA is so it'll probably be a RNC by Siver 30 seconds into round 1! :confused02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Soti has far too much of a reach advantage and will stymy any offense Siver has. Once it hits the ground he's going to suffocate em like a python. 

Plus he's got home turf advantage!


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

I have never seen siver fight so I cant give too good of an analysis but I think Soti's standup surprises people and thats why he doesnt have a hard time getting it on the ground, he hopefully wins by sub or surprise ko.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

the only chance siver has is a spinning back kick, even if that drops george he will ed up jumping into georges guard accidently and get subbed  i could also see a soti ko he has done it before on tuf and another time a while ago but the smart money says a soti kimura or at worst a soti jumping RNC


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Going to follow my heart completely on this one and say Siver by KO.

I care not for Soti and would like to see his lights go out.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ill take Sotiropoulous via 10th planet Jiu Jitsu!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

For me this is a closer fight that most seem to think, Soti is rightfully the favourite but Siver is not to be taken lightly, very underrated.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Going to follow my heart completely on this one and say Siver by KO.
> 
> *I care not for Soti and would like to see his lights go out.*


Interesting, haven't met many people who would say that. It's gonna be an exciting match-up and I hope Siver puts up a really solid fight. He's been performing great in his last few fights and hopefully that continues. Having said that, I would not be surprised at all to see Soti outstrike him. You heard it.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Interesting, haven't met many people who would say that. It's gonna be an exciting match-up and I hope Siver puts up a really solid fight. He's been performing great in his last few fights and hopefully that continues. Having said that, I would not be surprised at all to see Soti outstrike him. You heard it.


Well you have met your second i hope Siver smashes him silly.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Well you have met your second i hope Siver smashes him silly.


i see a scot and a brit are a bit jealous that an aussie is doing than every UK fighter in mma to ever live and no overeem is not yours. whatever ahahahahah enjoy having paul taylor try win a title


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

everytime i see soti out hi stand up looks better, it still has a bit of an awkward look to it, but it definitely gets the job done, i'm hoping this time out his stand up has taken another leap...

soti rocks silver in 2nd and goes for a RNC dong a great BJ penn impersonation:thumb02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I really don't see how Siver wins. Power shot or kick is perhaps the only way. 

Any other time when Siver is o teh prelims, no one will talk as if he is legit. Yet when he makes a main card against a relevant fighter, he is all of a sudden a threat. Don't believe the hype, this isn't a close match up. 

Soti won't be out-struck, and will eventually sub him. I'll go 2nd round armbar.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I really don't see how Siver wins. Power shot or kick is perhaps the only way.
> 
> Any other time when Siver is o teh prelims, no one will talk as if he is legit. Yet when he makes a main card against a relevant fighter, he is all of a sudden a threat. Don't believe the hype, this isn't a close match up.
> 
> Soti won't be out-struck, and will eventually sub him. I'll go 2nd round armbar.



Striking. It is pretty clear-cut.

Siver is definitely the much superior striker.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Siver has the striking advantage and I think his grappling is under rated.

Soti will probably get it to the matt and sub him, but i'm still not impressed with soti's actual wrestling ability.

Lets see what happens.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Striking. It is pretty clear-cut.
> 
> Siver is definitely the much superior striker.


To me its not. People act like Siver is world class on his feet. People overrate him because he has a spinning back kick. Well he usually out strikes below average fighter. George will have the reach and will know what to do with it. Not that standing is Soti's best option. But I doubt he will get overwhelmed by Dennis Siver.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> To me its not. People act like Siver is world class on his feet. People overrate him because he has a spinning back kick. Well he usually out strikes below average fighter. George will have the reach and will know what to do with it. Not that standing is Soti's best option. But I doubt he will get overwhelmed by Dennis Siver.



I don't disagree here. Soti hasn't ever really been outstruck in the UFC and he tooled Joe Daddy standing that's for sure, that clown is suppose to have good boxing or something.



Siver is a powerful striker but he's very predictable, doesn't use angles, isn't that fast...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> To me its not. People act like Siver is world class on his feet. People overrate him because he has a spinning back kick. * Well he usually out strikes below average fighter.* George will have the reach and will know what to do with it. Not that standing is Soti's best option. But I doubt he will get overwhelmed by Dennis Siver.


And George will fall right in line with the rest of the "below average" strikers.

Not that Andre Winner ISN'T completely better than George on the feet. 

Nor a guy like Paul Kelly who can go toe to toe with nearly anyone in the division, but Siver knocked him out, his only KO loss of his career.

George couldn't even outstrike Lauzon and nearly was knocked out by Kurt Pelligrino with a bum knee.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i see a scot and a brit are a bit jealous that an aussie is doing than every UK fighter in mma to ever live and no overeem is not yours. whatever ahahahahah enjoy having paul taylor try win a title


Ill take Bisping , Hardy , Daley etc over 1 fighter thanks very much not to mention your boy is being KO'ed come Fight night.

Plus Soti has done jack all in his career so pipe down.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> And George will fall right in line with the rest of the "below average" strikers.
> 
> Not that Andre Winner ISN'T completely better than George on the feet.
> 
> ...


This exactly , Soti looks stiff on the feet doesnt look natural he needs to go to the ground or he will be in trouble.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Ill take Bisping , Hardy , Daley etc over 1 fighter thanks very much not to mention your boy is being KO'ed come Fight night.
> 
> Plus Soti has done jack all in his career so pipe down.


hahahah haters gonna hate, ill save this quote for when soti is fighting for a title


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

as a massive sotiropolous fan i'm actually kind of worried about what siver is going to bring, alot more so then everyone else by the looks of things. siver has obviously got a decent amount of power and i think it would be relatively easy for siver to catch even a glancing blow that could stun george for a moment.

still cheering for soti though, can't wait for this one.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soti is extremely overrated right now in my opinion. He really got tooled by Lauson until he gassed out badly in the second round.

Soti is not very strong, doesn't have good Wrestling and his BJJ is also very overrated atm. Siver is no newbie in BJJ and if he fights smart, he could stay out of danger on the ground ( if Soti even get's it there). 

If the fight stay on the feet for a couple of minutes.. than Siver takes him out 90% of the time. :thumbsup: 

Soti can't fight somebody like this standing up, no way!



I mean who has he beat?? Lauzon is his best win so far!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Soti is extremely overrated right now in my opinion. He really got tooled by Lauson until he gassed out badly in the second round.
> 
> Soti is not very strong, doesn't have good Wrestling and his BJJ is also very overrated atm. Siver is no newbie in BJJ and if he fights smart, he could stay out of danger on the ground ( if Soti even get's it there).
> 
> ...


you sir have deeply angered me:thumbsdown: i wont even dignify with a proper response


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you sir have deeply angered me:thumbsdown: i wont even dignify with a proper response


but there is some truth in it isn't it??

I mean who has he really fought yet? He also never fought such a strong striker before.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Soti is extremely overrated right now in my opinion. He really got tooled by Lauson until he gassed out badly in the second round.
> 
> Soti is not very strong, doesn't have good Wrestling and his BJJ is also very overrated atm. Siver is no newbie in BJJ and if he fights smart, he could stay out of danger on the ground ( if Soti even get's it there).
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this one for the most part Bobby, but I definitely don't think his jitz is over rated. His ground game is world class.

His wrestling does seem to be lacking though and i'm not overly impressed with his stand up.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I'm with you on this one for the most part Bobby, but I definitely don't think his jitz is over rated. His ground game is world class.
> 
> His wrestling does seem to be lacking though and i'm not overly impressed with his stand up.


His standup looks more then just weak too me Mc. If he stands too long with a Power striker like Siver.. he just has to fall down sometime.

I thought the Lauzon fight opened people's eyes a little about him. He lost that first round and also couldn't outgrapple him in the first.

The second round and the finish shouldn't be mentioned really because Lauzon was already done in this fight. He completely gassed out there. :thumbsdown:

Otherwise he probably would have beaten Soti. 

All Siver needs to do is keep the fight standing and KO Soti. Stay out of danger on the ground and really only defend there, don't try anything special. Just get back up right away.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> His standup looks more then just weak too me Mc. If he stands too long with a Power striker like Siver.. he just has to fall down sometime.
> 
> I thought the Lauzon fight opened people's eyes a little about him. He lost that first round and also couldn't outgrapple him in the first.
> 
> ...


Yea, i said people were mad under rating Lauzon going into that fight. He won that first round convincingly and was out striking him pretty bad.

Really dont know what happened to Joe in that second round and why he gassed so bad, it was annoying.

Yea, Siver is actually not a bad wrestler either, hes really strong. If Soti cant get him to the mat, hes in trouble.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Yea, i said people were mad under rating Lauzon going into that fight. He won that first round convincingly and was out striking him pretty bad.
> 
> Really dont know what happened to Joe in that second round and why he gassed so bad, it was annoying.
> 
> Yea, Siver is actually not a bad wrestler either, hes really strong. If Soti cant get him to the mat, hes in trouble.


Exactly :thumbsup:

Siver is also a little underrated on the ground I think. He has 9 submission wins compared to Soti who has 8. Doesn'T mean much I know.. but tells us a little.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Exactly :thumbsup:
> 
> Siver is also a little underrated on the ground I think. He has 9 submission wins compared to Soti who has 8. Doesn'T mean much I know.. but tells us a little.


Didn't know that, interesting.

Should be an exciting fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Something I found interesting but doesn't directly relate to this fight is that the only person that has a legitimate win over Soti is Kyle Noke. Just founde that kind of interesting.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

It's like you two watch fights with your brain turned off or something.


Lauzon made it very clear that is game plan was to come out really hard and finish in the first round. His brother leaked the gameplan, Lauzon confirmed it and it is what he did. 

All George had to do was weather the storm (which he did without getting hurt or being put in any real danger) then when Lauzon had blown his whole load in round one, George made short work of him.


I think people are really forgetting the way he tooled Joe Stevenson everywhere, stand up and on the ground. Joe Daddy hadn't looked so outclassed since the Penn fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> It's like you two watch fights with your brain turned off or something.
> 
> 
> Lauzon made it very clear that is game plan was to come out really hard and finish in the first round. His brother leaked the gameplan, Lauzon confirmed it and it is what he did.
> ...


Or Mac Danzig...

People aren't forgetting. People just don't care. Joe Stevenson isn't a big deal.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> *It's like you two watch fights with your brain turned off or something.*
> 
> 
> Lauzon made it very clear that is game plan was to come out really hard and finish in the first round. His brother leaked the gameplan, Lauzon confirmed it and it is what he did.
> ...


Oh, the irony......

"BJ Penn would sub Jon Jones......"


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah sotis wrestling is a bit sloppy at times but he eventually gets you down and boom theres the sub, lauzon didnt connect with 95% of those strikes either if you properly watched and soti did have a bruise on his face, and he is a pretty good boxer actually, i would say he loses to edgar and maynard in the boxing dept. all siver has is kicks, he was losing the stand up with winner till he hit that no look right that dropped him.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I just got this feeling that Siver is going to cause an upset and take this one, every run has to come to an end and I think this will be that day for Sorti.

I could be wrong but I think Siver has a good enough BJJ game to survive Sorti should it go to the ground and I think the majority of the fight will be standing anyway where I think its only a matter of time till Siver catches a big shot puts SOrti in a world of trouble and moves in for the finish.

I have Siver to win via 2nd round KO/TKO.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I just got this feeling that Siver is going to cause an upset and take this one, every run has to come to an end and I think this will be that day for Sorti.
> 
> I could be wrong but I think Siver has a good enough BJJ game to survive Sorti should it go to the ground and I think the majority of the fight will be standing anyway where I think its only a matter of time till Siver catches a big shot puts SOrti in a world of trouble and moves in for the finish.
> 
> I have Siver to win via 2nd round KO/TKO.


i guarantee you this is like the lauzon fight, siver goes wild at the start soti avoids most of the strikes then eventually takes him down and subs him easily, if sotis run is gonna end it will against either miller or edgar


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i guarantee you this is like the lauzon fight, siver goes wild at the start soti avoids most of the strikes then eventually takes him down and subs him easily, if sotis run is gonna end it will against either miller or edgar


I not totally full of confidence in picking Siver I will admit, there is a chance Sorti will take this to the ground and get the submission I will admit, all credit to Sorti if he does, it would certainly prove something to me that his BJJ is as elite as many seem to be sold on and that his TD's are good enough to use it effectively, which personally I am still not sold on.

I think he will eventually fall like most great BJJ guys to a great wrestler with great stand up, Maynard been the prime example to me, Edgar been another in that ball park. Miller stylistically I'm not so sure.

But Siver right now is a good all rounder, and if there is a weakness in Sorti's game, like his stand up or his TD's then Siver could easily exploit that and upset a lot of Aussies, 

Ahh the dream English scenario could so easily go down right in the Aussies back yard, Bisping and Pearson both winning there fights topped off with Sorti losing, as well as holding the Ashes, it would be nothing less than


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I not totally full of confidence in picking Siver I will admit, there is a chance Sorti will take this to the ground and get the submission I will admit, all credit to Sorti if he does, it would certainly prove something to me that his BJJ is as elite as many seem to be sold on and that his TD's are good enough to use it effectively, which personally I am still not sold on.
> 
> I think he will eventually fall like most great BJJ guys to a great wrestler with great stand up, M*aynard been the prime example to me*, Edgar been another in that ball park. Miller stylistically I'm not so sure.
> 
> ...


Hey? Maynards stand up is rubbish.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Indeed. Frankie Edgar's is also brutally overrated simply because he used movement to outpoint flat footed ass BJ.

Edgar would get butchered by a top flight LW striker...hell he was nearly butchered by Maynard...

Edgar outstriking BJ to me is really no different than Jardine outstriking Chuck and Forrest "outstriking" Rampage. Both are mediocre strikers that beat people with big time striking reputations.

As for this one, Siver has a shot like pointed out, but he's not some monster scrambler and his TDD is mediocre. I think George gets him down eventually and finishes the fight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Indeed. Frankie Edgar's is also brutally overrated simply because he used movement to outpoint flat footed ass BJ.
> 
> Edgar would get butchered by a top flight LW striker...hell he was nearly butchered by Maynard...
> 
> ...


I agree about edgar and maynard. Thats why I really think a guy like Anthony Pettis could potentially beat both of them. He has better stand up than both guys and I was seriously impressed with his ground game, scrambling abilities in the Ben Henderson fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

There's something about George Sotiropoulos that makes me think of a 19th century bare knucle fighter plying his trade in water front bars.

He's not fast, fancy or pretty. But, he knows a lot about hurting people.

I say George bends something in an ugly way in the 1st round.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i dont think soti is as useless at stand up as most seem to think, he did KO rollins easily on tuf even though its not a geat name it does prove he can ko people, he just uses the simple gameplan of going to your strengths ala fitch,edgar,maynard,shields and bisping. i think he is at a very good boxing gym and he always improves it all the time, that said i see a brutal armbar on siver that will leave russians and germans cringing


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

i've got this feeling that siver's going to get the win, i hope i'm wrong


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't see Siver winning this and I don't see how Sotiropoulos is overrated. The guy is very technical and tenacious.


----------



## Thermopyle (Jul 1, 2010)

As a big Soti fan, this fight scares me. Seems like Soti should be on the verge of a number one contender fight or a shot at the belt. If Siver can catch him, ala Tommy Speer on TUF, it could be a big setback for George.

Hope he wins.


----------



## hangloose (Feb 26, 2011)

George FTW!!! via submission early finish


----------



## m0numental (Feb 26, 2011)

Siver wins this hands down. on the feet or on the ground.


----------



## m0numental (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes. and in dominating fashion.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Something I found interesting but doesn't directly relate to this fight is that the only person that has a legitimate win over Soti is Kyle Noke. Just founde that kind of interesting.


That's debatable when you think about it. I know that the ultimate fighter doesn't count toward your professional record, but his fight with Tom Speer was in the semi finals which was scheduled to be a three round fight. He was brutally knocked out by Speer. Of course that was a long while ago, but that should count as a fairly legitimate loss in my opinion considering the fight was no different than an actual recorded fight in terms of rules. Not that it matters now, but I just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Siver's stand up should not be underestimated. George is going to have to work and risk a bit in order to take it to the ground.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm very excited for this fight. Let's see if it steals the FOTN from Lytle/Ebersole. I think it will be better. Siver has outstanding striking, but I think George takes it. Way too well rounded. I like both guys though.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Siver has this. George can't hang with him standing and his wrestling isn't good enough to keep it on the ground for too long. 

Siver should finish this in the 1st or 2nd.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Can't see the infamous spinning back-kick in use tonight, prime moment for Soti to get it to the ground....interested to see how Siver has improved.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Siver's power could cause Soti some trouble.
But for that to happen he needs to close the distance and that means bad news for him.

I don't see how he could hold his own on the ground against Soti!

Aussie win by sub in the 2nd!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I think siver is gonna pull off the upset


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Actually I did bet on Siver taking this, hopes this makes up for not picking Ebersole lol


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Looked for a second that Soti was on rubber legs. I think Siver can take this in round 2. His TDD looks on point

Edit: And George almost goes out now. Wow


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Soti is a tough bastard! Thought he was done a couple times:thumbsup: Very impressed.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Holy cow, George needs to start getting these TD's because Siver will KO him eventually.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Woooooooooooooooooo!

Go Siver Baby!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Domination by Siver!

YES!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Excellent gameplan for siver so far!

Avoiding the ground by any means!


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Come on Soti, get him down.:confused05:


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Actually I did bet on Siver taking this, hopes this makes up for not picking Ebersole lol


Looks like a good pick so far. I said George, but Siver is doing an outstanding job so far. Upset and possible FOTN incoming!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Constant pressure is key, Siver needs to overwhelm him and he's doing an awesome job at it. Come on Siver!!!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

George's problem is that he isn't a particularly powerful guy. He's got dominating technique on the ground and is solid standing, but you can't be solid against Denis Siver on the feet. This guy is a striking monster. Soti needs to find a way to close the distance, trip Siver up, and get top position.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Sucks that i only had 200 credits to put on this fight


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

some great exchanges this round, great fight so far.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Siver is slowing down a bit!...

I am curious if he has enough gas for the 3rd?!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The little guy has a lot of mass to carry round on that frame, hope he makes it


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

George with the comeback again. Let's hope he turns it up this last round.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice fight. George's got a chance in the 3rd.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Siver looks like a ******* bulldog.

Hopefully he doesn't gas. He looks great.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Siver looks like a miniature brock lesnar. lmao

But Siver is just too strong for Soti and he's working him on the feet.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The 3rd is gonna be the round for Soti to get it to the ground with Siver that tired


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Siver 29-28 surelyray01:


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

They will give it to George.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Siver won that fight as long as the judges aren't on meth.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

29-27 Siver IMO. Won 1st and 3rd.

EDIT: WOOOOOOOOOO! Yea Siver!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Siver 29-28...but the judges suck ass...so..........!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, too close to call. I don't know who I would give that third round to. Great fight. Let's go George.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

30-27! Wtf!!!


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

BIG BIG win for Dennis there. 

George aint getting a title shot a anytime soon.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

whoop! love to see the underdog pull through, thouroughly deserved as well


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

WOO! SIVER for the win.

STRIKING FOR LIFE!


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Glad the judges got it right.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome call. I thought they were going to give it to the home guy. Siver is outstanding. Another contender for the LW title. Great take down defense, striking and show of power. 

George will be back. Tough loss.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Leg kicks FTW!!!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow. Poor Aussie fans.

Sotiropolous hype train now derailed by the German Bulldog.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Excellent game plan and execution from Siver!

Big props for him. He knew once he lets Soti feel his power he will have an advantage.
Soti needs to learns some wrestling.
Against not so powerful guys his BJJ shoots are effective, but against a strong dude like Siver...it's tough.

He will learn from this!


----------



## tidgypud (Feb 27, 2011)

Right decision, good


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Siver vs Pearson.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

jaycalgary said:


> Siver vs Pearson.


Again?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

jaycalgary said:


> Siver vs Pearson.


I guess you missed it when pearson won a UD over him.


----------



## Thermopyle (Jul 1, 2010)

Damn. Good work by Siver.

Looks like George needs to work hard on his takedowns.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Siver vs Miller (after he defeats Shalorus) - for the No.1 contender!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> I guess you missed it when pearson won a UD over him.


A rematch would be good.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

HMM...THAT WAS UNEXPECTED. 

Throw Siver in with Guillard for a rematch or let em wait for the Edgar/Maynard fight. Funny thing is Siver already lost to Maynard as well. 

Everybody probably lost their parlay bet to George Soti AGAIN... First time was when he beat Joe Daddy and now this time he loses...roflz!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I never got on board the G-sot hype train and knew this was coming but Dennis Siver OMFG, never saw that coming, figured G-Sot wasn't a top LW but expected somebody higher up the food chain to prove it. Siver looked hella impressive, where the hell did this version 2.0 come from?


----------



## tidgypud (Feb 27, 2011)

Toxic said:


> I never got on board the G-sot hype train and knew this was coming but Dennis Siver OMFG, never saw that coming, figured G-Sot wasn't a top LW but expected somebody higher up the food chain to prove it. Siver looked hella impressive, where the hell did this version 2.0 come from?


I actually did clamber aboard the G-Sot hype train and damn near rode it all the way to Texas but Siver impressed the hell out of me tonight. If he used his jab better, he'd be a beast.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Soti's hype isn't derailed for me at all. He's a BJJ master who couldn't get the fight to the ground against a world-class kickboxer, but still totally held his own and showed good boxing and a decent chin. 


Soti is still the better fighter IMO but Siver is definitely the perfect matchup to beat him now that his TDD is all-of-a-sudden so incredible. The dude was a mountain.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not convinced Soti is a title contender, but I'm sure as his game evolves, his ranking will rise. He got beat tonight pretty clearly, but styles do make fights. He really, really needs to work on his wrestling and takedowns. I don't think Siver's TDD was as incredible as Soti's TD attempts were terrible.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Soti's hype isn't derailed for me at all. He's a BJJ master who couldn't get the fight to the ground against a world-class kickboxer, but still totally held his own and showed good boxing and a decent chin.


Styles make fights!
This was the perfect Striker vs Grappler fight.
When 2 different fighting styles meat, the winner is the one who imposes his style against the other. perfect example in this fight.
As crazy as it sounds, imo Sotiropoulus has the more technical striking. It wasn't like Siver dominated the stand-up like Anderson did against Maia. Soti was in there all the time. But, like every grappler, taking the fight to the ground is a must. Siver knew that was coming and let's be honest: those TD attempts were pretty bad. They may work against a weak striker or another grappler, but Siver is a beast. that guy is built like a TANK: compact, strong.
He waited for the chance and punished Sotiropoulus.
But what i liked about Siver was his game plan execution. He had Soti in big trouble 3-4 times in the 1st and sent him down 2 times. He followed him to the ground trying to do some GnP, but when he saw Soti is trying to pull guard he gave up on the idea of GnP and chose to fight on the feet. That was brilliant! Shows Siver has matured as a fighter a lot!




khoveraki said:


> Soti is still the better fighter IMO but Siver is definitely the perfect matchup to beat him *now that his TDD is all-of-a-sudden so incredible*. The dude was a mountain.


I wouldn't say his TDD is incredible. 
It was more the case of Sotiropoulus' weak TD attempts. All his attempts were going for the single if i'm not mistaking. He almost succeded in the first but Siver showed great balance and composure. 

Agreed...dude is a mountain. Born is Russia, fine tuning in Germany! Sounds great!

I still think a wreslter like Sherk or Maynard would cause him problems.
And/or a strong/fast striker like Guillard!
But now that he won this, he has a lor of momentum.
I think he is one win away from the title shot.

Two possible opponents for him imo:

If Miller beats Shalorus, i think he will fight Siver for the next title shot.
If he loses, Siver might get the winner of Guida-Pettis for the next shot.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

man soti needs to work on his strength training, he would've done alot better if siver wasn't able to muscle his way out of everything when they got close.


even though he lost, it was an awesome day at acer arena!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Soti really dissapointed me tonight. I taught this kid was a future champ but now i think he has to retool everything.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you guys are fooking crazy soti won rounds 2 and 3 haters, i saw it live and on a mainevent replay, soti was hittting clearer better and more strikes the last 2 rounds, all this shows is that soti needs wrestling help, siver is one dimensional because all he can do is sprawl and brawl, and soti got robber by idiot judges, also how on earth do you score a 30-28 match? for that to work soti would have to win 1 round and siver would have to win all 3 at the same time, confused? you should be


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> also how on earth do you score a 30-28 match? for that to work soti would have to win 1 round and siver would have to win all 3 at the same time, confused? you should be


one of the rounds is considered a draw?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mohammadmoofty said:


> one of the rounds is considered a draw?


that wouldn't make sense either really because none of them were that close, either way horrible judging reserved for us today, can't wait to it gets to melbourne in our 55k stadium ill be there front rows.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Great fookin' fight, I thought. Silver made me some credits and some real £££. Never thought he would actually win...

Whatever... great fight. Thats all that *really* matters, right?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow. I predicted Siver by KO but I would never have thought that he would win that fight if it went to a decision. Also kudos to the judge who scored it 30-28 because that's how I scored it. Must have been a kickboxing judge (alhtough then round 1 would have been 10-8). Round 1 was 10-9 at least, round 2 was close so I scored it 10-10 and the last round was another clear 10-9 for Siver. He really turned it up again with the combination after he slowed down a bit in round 2.

Now bring on some wrestler and let's see if he's actually ready for the title shot.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you guys are fooking crazy soti won rounds 2 and 3 haters, i saw it live and on a mainevent replay, soti was hittting clearer better and more strikes the last 2 rounds, all this shows is that soti needs wrestling help, siver is one dimensional because all he can do is sprawl and brawl, and soti got robber by idiot judges, also how on earth do you score a 30-28 match? for that to work soti would have to win 1 round and siver would have to win all 3 at the same time, confused? you should be


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great fight, I knew that a stong striker would be Soti's downfall, but hell he did well to last the whole fight, and was landing some of his own. After the first round I was expecting the 2nd to be quite short.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Great fight, I knew that a stong striker would be Soti's downfall, but hell he did well to last the whole fight, and was landing some of his own. After the first round I was expecting the 2nd to be quite short.


Same. I was impressed with Soti's heart and will to fight on, even after getting dropped like three times, he hung in there.

The suspicions I had about Soti came to life last night. Weak wrestling and over rated striking.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

Soti's takedown attempts were piss weak. He had a perfect chance in the 1st when he caught Sivers leg but couldn't get him down. I would have liked to see him take a step back and yank the leg hard with him, then left Sivers leg as high as he can and run forward. Guaranteed takedown against most guys!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

MMA-Matt said:


> Soti's takedown attempts were piss weak. He had a perfect chance in the 1st when he caught Sivers leg but couldn't get him down. I would have liked to see him take a step back and yank the leg hard with him, then left Sivers leg as high as he can and run forward. Guaranteed takedown against most guys!


Man, that was an awesome moment for me. When Siver started hopping on one leg and punching Soti I knew there was no way Soti was going to take Dennis down.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

i think soti needs to work on his take downs, if he doesn't have the power to drive and shoot, maybe some judo would be good? 

also i think he lost out going for weak take downs, in the 2nd when he was working his jab and head movement he won the round purely with his striking, the other 2 rounds when he went after more take downs he lost.

anyway even tho he lost i was impressed by his striking in the 2nd, and hopefully he keeps improving his striking to the point where he doesn't have to desperately try to get it to the ground via take down, hell rocking someone is the best take down imo. 

hopefully he trains his wrestling hard also


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Same. I was impressed with Soti's heart and will to fight on, even after getting dropped like three times, he hung in there.
> 
> The suspicions I had about Soti came to life last night. Weak wrestling and over rated striking.


 even calling it wrestling is upgrading it from what it really was..... some of the crappiest BJJ style single legs ive ever seen in my life. Truely embarrassing for such a high level BJJ player.


This is why Shields is right, AJJ is the future. BJJ - wrestling = nothing


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Siver being stronger along with Soti's god awful takedown attempts lost Soti the fight. He needs to work on his wrestling. The BJJ takedowns are nowhere near as effective at this level of competition.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Should have been either Siver 29-28 or a draw. The third round was really close I felt like maybe Siver edged it.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Siver is turning into a beast, I like the thought of a Miller or maybe a Dunham fight next for him, he's really starting to come into his own now and showing us what he can do.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

i thought siver won, I was nervous about the judges.

Another hype train bites the dust. when will mma fans learn?

They all lose, no shame in it.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

LizaG said:


> Siver is turning into a beast, I like the thought of a Miller or maybe a Dunham fight next for him, he's really starting to come into his own now and showing us what he can do.


He sure as hell is coming into his own, he looks like a mini Juggernaut. I'm shocked he can make 155 with that frame. 

As for Soti, you rarely find a striker that will shrug off takedowns like Siver did, so he'll do fine, even facing wrestlers, thats what he wants. Sivers game plan worked like a charm, and he never wavered from it to clinch or get side tracked.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

he looks like german sherk.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> he looks like german sherk.


Oooooh! Siver vs Sherk?


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> he looks like german sherk.


haha.. spot on dude...

im so glad he won.. i can't stand the site of Soti. . those damn knee pads and drooping man breasts annoy the hell out of me..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> haha.. spot on dude...
> 
> im so glad he won.. i can't stand the site of Soti. . those damn knee pads and drooping man breasts annoy the hell out of me..


so what i already suspected has come to light most of you are biased soti haters, you say he is overrated but fedor,werdum,jones etc. aren't. soti won rounds 2 and 3 and as for round 1 he got dropped once and slipped once. hardly a 10-8 round and he absorbed sivers 'awesome' spinning back kick a few times and didn't even flinch. seen the fight live and on the mainevent replay


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> so what i already suspected has come to light most of you are biased soti haters, you say he is overrated but fedor,werdum,jones etc. aren't. soti won rounds 2 and 3 and as for round 1 he got dropped once and slipped once. hardly a 10-8 round and he absorbed sivers 'awesome' spinning back kick a few times and didn't even flinch. seen the fight live and on the mainevent replay


and .. ?

im not beating around the bush.. nor did i stutter.

i stated as much.. i dislike Soti.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> so what i already suspected has come to light most of you are biased soti haters, you say he is overrated but fedor,werdum,jones etc. aren't. soti won rounds 2 and 3 and as for round 1 he got dropped once and slipped once. hardly a 10-8 round and he absorbed sivers 'awesome' spinning back kick a few times and didn't even flinch. seen the fight live and on the mainevent replay


Do us all a favour and piss right off.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Do us all a favour and piss right off.


why cant we be friends lewis mckeever?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Let's not foget about that Ross Pearson loss not too long ago.. Siver isn't a contender in my eyes. 

Miller and Guilliard are!

but I wouldn'T mind a Miller vs. Siver match even though Miller would most likely win this rather easy :thumbsup:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> why cant we be friends lewis mckeever?


Your favourite fighter lost. Deal with it and move on. It was no robbery.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Your favourite fighter lost. Deal with it and move on. It was no robbery.


actually he is not my favorite fighter that title belongs to shogun and chael, but i should have known that he would be destroyed on this forum for being 7-1 in the ufc


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> actually he is not my favorite fighter that title belongs to shogun and chael, but i should have known that he would be destroyed on this forum for being 7-1 in the ufc


I'd say Soti not being as destroyed as more Siver getting props for having the right game plan and good execution of said gameplan. Soti lost and the judges made the right call.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Never have liked Soti. Not really anything to do with hype trains or whatever, just plain dont like him. It was fun to see his saggy body get dropped a couple of times, was hoping Siver would finish him, but he did recover well.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BOOSH!!


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Haha, thanks McKeever, think I'll watch that for 20 mins or so !

I wonder if George stole his Baywatch shorts off of Hasselhoff, cause he could never have made it on to that show, and bagged his own pair, with tits swinging that low.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> BOOSH!!


hahahaha i love your sense of humour i wish i was like you, i can only dream


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

For what it's worth (which isn't much), I gave Siver rounds 1 and 3. Round one being arguably a 10-8 (more likely a 10-9 though) and round 3 being a close 10-9. I gave Soti round 2 10-9.

I'd say the judges got it right.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> For what it's worth (which isn't much), I gave Siver rounds 1 and 3. Round one being arguably a 10-8 (more likely a 10-9 though) and round 3 being a close 10-9. I gave Soti round 2 10-9.
> 
> I'd say the judges got it right.


if anyone thought round 1 was 10-8 then edgar-maynard 2 round 1 should have been 10-5, siver dropped him once the second time he fell and got a bit off GNP, round 2 soti clearly round 3 soti very very slightly or draw


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> if anyone thought round 1 was 10-8 then edgar-maynard 2 round 1 should have been 10-5, siver dropped him once the second time he fell and got a bit off GNP, round 2 soti clearly round 3 soti very very slightly or draw


I only watched it once but I'm sure the 2nd time he caught him?

Either way, what's done is done. It certainly wasn't a robbery and Siver deserved the Win.

there were 2 fights on this card that were robberies...this one was not one of them


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well sure it wasn't a clear cut robbery but it was a small one that i did notice and it was an important match for george and his streak so it did count a lot, thats the worse thing about it, i know that george won the last 2 rounds and the judges all night were awful, in this match none of them agreed with eachother 29-28 30-28 and 30-27, it should have been all 29-28 georgge or at least 29-29 for a draw


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

It was a close fight but Siver was the clear winner no question about it. 

I still have respect for both fighters and I'm still a huge fan of George. He will be back, don't worry about it UFC_OWNS! :thumbsup: Just forget about this fight and move on, it does the mind no favour to dwell on these things.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Was screamin' at Soti to drive for a take down. Props to Siver for having nothing to do with his grappling though. Best game plan of the night.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

alrighty well soti will just have to take his anger out on sherks crap boxing or ben henderson/bocek


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

I was really happy with the fight Dennis put out.

He really executed his gameplan very well (as far as i can tell that is) and I think the victory is well deserved.
But to be honest, it was wishful thinking on my side that he really pulls it of. I had Soti win by sub like many others here.

Great to see that at least one german can bring the pain in the UFC.

For people outside of Germany, the sport we all love has a horrible reputation here and that is breaking my heart.

We suck so much that even real sports reporters think the sport is called "ultimate fighting". It is redicilous.

They call it ablood sport without rules and crap like that.
The funniest thing though is that back in the PRIDE days, we had Eurosport airing their events and no one ever said anything. And please remeber that they had soccer kicks on top of that.

But now since the UFC is the big thing, coverage about this sport is really a shame. They don't even bother to get the details right.


Therefore I am hoping for a good german fighter out there that maybe will bring more accurate press and knowledge to my country.

Way to go Dennis!


----------

